# **special offer in B&Q**



## Dansmith770 (Oct 13, 2007)

for anybody wanting to build their own Viv. 8x4 sheets of 18mm MDF is on special offer at £10 a sheet instead of £15 at the moment. If your lucky like i was they will cut it all to size for free!!

Usual price for cutting is 4 free cuts and then 50p for every other. i got 10 cuts for free. :no1:


hope this helps

Dan


----------



## BeardieKeeper (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks for the Info - Ill be heading there tomorrow


----------



## Lisasgeckonursery (Feb 14, 2008)

Yeah i saw this, just bought 7 sheets myself bargain:2thumb:


----------



## Nitram156 (Sep 19, 2009)

i got this today, was cut perfectly to size.


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Is the contiboard/melamine on offer too?


----------



## Jim2109 (Mar 30, 2009)

Dansmith770 said:


> for anybody wanting to build their own Viv. 8x4 sheets of 18mm MDF is on special offer at £10 a sheet instead of £15 at the moment. If your lucky like i was they will cut it all to size for free!!
> 
> Usual price for cutting is 4 free cuts and then 50p for every other. i got 10 cuts for free. :no1:
> 
> ...


even if they charge for the cuts, they usually just give you a piece of paper to take to the checkout. simply stick the paper in your pocket, play dumb at the counter and you never get charged. immoral maybe, but a couple of quid and a few minutes of someones time isnt hurting their profits.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

strangest thing about it is they've only reduced the 18mm, which is now cheaper than some of the thinner sizes,


----------



## ozyshane (Dec 17, 2008)

can anyone tell me how long this offer is going to last ?
i dont get paid til next week :whistling2:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

not sure to be honest but in Preston B&Q it's not labeled as reduced but the price sticker has been replaced with a £10 on.


----------



## Dansmith770 (Oct 13, 2007)

When i went in to the store in st Neots near me, they didnt even know it had been reduced, they had to check online. It is actually cheaper than thinner sizes.

MDF is their only sheet wood that has been reduced.


----------



## herman291 (Aug 9, 2009)

is it just me then or does anybody else pinch MDF from B&Q's.

if you buying 3 or more sheets already cut,just say its 2.no one knows,no one checks at the till,even cheaper..! :gasp:


----------



## Nitram156 (Sep 19, 2009)

does anything need to be done to MDF for a beardie viv? like any covers or such?

cheers


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

not really as a beardie viv doesn't need to be humid. The main problem you'd have with using MDF as a viv would be it not being very good with water, but as a beardie viv is dry you shouldn't have any issues.


----------



## Nitram156 (Sep 19, 2009)

okay cheers :2thumb:


----------



## Nitram156 (Sep 19, 2009)

sorry another question :blush:

would it be okay to sand down and varnish or should i just leave it?

thanks


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

it'd be fine to varnish it although you'd need to give it a few weeks or so for the fumes to go.


----------



## yonark (May 23, 2007)

herman291 said:


> is it just me then or does anybody else pinch MDF from B&Q's.
> 
> if you buying 3 or more sheets already cut,just say its 2.no one knows,no one checks at the till,even cheaper..! :gasp:


your BAD. lol


----------



## Nitram156 (Sep 19, 2009)

okay cheers 

should have plenty of time, to wait for the glass

thanks MeKo


----------



## Simplylucy (May 22, 2009)

We made a hatchling rack with a £10 sheet yesterday.....got all our cuts for free too (handy being all girly about it and smiling sweetly)!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

i got 3 sheets the other day for a cabinet, ended up with 11 pieces after about 15 cuts. the lad told me about 4 times that they've clamped down on the 50p per cut rule, but i still didn't get charged for any.


----------



## simonas (Apr 12, 2008)

herman291 said:


> is it just me then or does anybody else pinch MDF from B&Q's.
> 
> if you buying 3 or more sheets already cut,just say its 2.no one knows,no one checks at the till,even cheaper..! :gasp:


ha ha but be aware that B n Q are one of the few shops who do prosecute everyone who gets caght there and there cameras are pretty good.I represent loads of people who have never been in trouble before getting caught there


----------

